# What ants/flies are these (images attached)?



## kulkarnipb (Nov 24, 2017)

I saw some ants and flies today around my house . I'm suspicious that they are wood eating ants.














I saw them going under the vinyl siding specially the corner one. Not sure if these ants/flies started eating my walls and studs. 








One of the bush is dying for no good reason and I'm suspicious that these same ants are eating it's roots.








Can someone please help me to identify these ants and best way to get rid of them for good.


----------

